# Awesome buck!



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

One of the guys on my deer lease shot this monster Sunday before last on the FloJo Ranch in Duval County. Los Cazadores taped him at 218" and some change. I told him he might as well quit deer hunting now...LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awww maaaaaan - that's an AWESOME buck - tell Darryl congrats for me - unless I see him when I go up


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WOW!! your right, he might as well hang it up.. Congrats to your friend


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hell of a buck for sure. What's he gonna do for an encore???? That's gonna make a great mount.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Great looking deer. What the heck do they use to stand the head up like that?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Little-bit said:


> Great looking deer. What the heck do they use to stand the head up like that?


They prop them up in a walk in cooler posed.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They prop them up in a walk in cooler posed.


I'm not buying it.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They prop them up in a walk in cooler posed.


yup- saw the same thing done in a couple of other places.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Little-bit said:


> I'm not buying it.


You don't have to buy it, but that IS how it's done...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

haha, I was wondering how he had the buck posing like that too! Awesome deer w a cool looking set of horns!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What a monster...congrats to the shooter......

Little Bit......that must be all you have is a *little bit*


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Little-bit said:


> I'm not buying it.


you dont see those puppeteer strings cause they are clear??? but yes, they do freeze em for 2 hours, or use metal rebar or sticks or PVC... anyway, awesome awesome buck, i would have had to wait to choot em until i lost the shakes.... wow!!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> What a monster...congrats to the shooter......
> 
> Little Bit......that must be all you have is a *little bit*


I have been told I have a little bit more than most.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome buck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is the Los Cazadores Jacket pic.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

awesome buck for sure! congrats are in order!

as for the question as to the pose....

yes, i know at our ranch, we gut them only, pose them with ropes or whatever to get the right look for pics the next day, stick them in the walk-in cooler and close the door till the next morning for pics.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awesome Deer!.......Here's one,..:brew:.. for the Lucky hunter!*

*Mark*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a nice buck for sure!

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hooooooly SMOKES!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We know that was not a lease in Texas, there is water in that pond! Who you trying to fool?


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

What made it an open division entry in Los Cazadores? Not trying to stir the pot but just curious of the buck's history.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here is the Los Cazadores Jacket pic.


HOLY ****!! what a buck!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

wow


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

WTN said:


> What made it an open division entry in Los Cazadores? Not trying to stir the pot but just curious of the buck's history.


The ranch has a scientific breeder designation and has 4800 acres under high fence. They don't sell hunts usually... The only reason my buddy got to hunt this buck is that he has been helping them them work their deer for several years.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

It all makes sense now...nice buck... I wonder what that meat is going to taste like...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome buck to say the least...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Stretch dat neck! Ha! What a bruiser.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Is this a low fence??


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

cpthook said:


> Is this a low fence??


Earth to Captain Hook, Earth to Captain Hook, come in please. No it is a breeder deer that has been turned loose.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats to your friend, that is one HECK of a buck!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Pure beast!!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Darrell shot a great buck!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*man oh man, any openings, i wish.*


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy muther!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, biggest I have seen this year.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Why should he hang it up? He can get another one like it next year.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

nice looking buck. 

haters gonna hate.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Darrell!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*thats a stud.*


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow! All my antlers over the years tied together would not equal that!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent deer!!!!!


----------

